# Maven Eclipse Plugin



## Thomas Darimont (10. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

http://mevenide.codehaus.org/

Mit folgender Update-Site URL könnt ihr euch die Maven IDE ziehen:
http://mevenide.codehaus.org/release/eclipse/update/

Ebenso gibt es auch Plugins für Netbeans und JBuilder

Gruß Tom


----------



## EasyEagle (25. Januar 2012)

Hier eine Übersicht der Maven-Eclipse-Plugins:
http://docs.codehaus.org/display/MAVENUSER/Eclipse+Integration


----------



## Thomas Darimont (2. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

die derzeit beste Unterstützung für Maven in Eclipse bietet das M2Eclipse Plugin:
http://eclipse.org/m2e/

Gruß Tom


----------

